# Zahlenwerte werden in der WebVisu (CoDeSys 2.3) nicht mehr angezeigt



## FelixSch (13 Juli 2012)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem mit
- WAGO 750-881
- CoDeSys 2.3.9.28
- Webvisualisierung 

Nach einer Programmänderung und nach dem Einloggen werden einige Zahlenwerte in der Webvisualisierung nicht mehr angezeigt.
In der CoDeSys-Visualisierung werden die Werte weiterhin richtig dargestellt.
Auch wenn ich über das Menü Projekt- Alles bereinigen, dann Projekt- Alles Übersetzen wähle und dann Einlogge 
werden die Zahlenwerte nicht mehr dargestellt.
Nach einigen Versuchen - Menü Projekt- Alles bereinigen, dann Projekt- Alles Übersetzen und dann Einloggen funktioniert es jedoch.
Ich traue mich jedoch fast nicht mehr kleine Programmänderungen vorzunehmen.

Vielen Dank für Ihre Antwort


----------



## thomas.nienstaedt (16 Juli 2012)

Schalte in der JavaVM mal den Cache ab!

Thomas


----------



## FelixSch (16 Juli 2012)

Hallo Thomas,
danke erstmal, ich verwende das WAGO PERSPECTO 762. Ich wüste nicht wie ich den Cache von JavaVM da abschalten sollte.

Felix


----------



## thomas_nienstaedt (16 Juli 2012)

sorry...
ich dachte du bist auf einem PC unterwegs!!
.. wer setzt schon Perspecto ein!

kannst du noch etwas Bedienen wenn die Werte nicht aktualisiert werden?

Thomas


----------



## FelixSch (17 Juli 2012)

Hallo Thomas,
eine Bedienung über die Visu-Schaltflächen ist möglich, es werden halt nicht alle Messwerte angezeigt.

Felix


----------



## thomas_nienstaedt (17 Juli 2012)

Hallo Felix,
welchen Firmwarestand hast du auf dem WP?

Thomas


----------



## Joerg_K. (17 Juli 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe auch einen WP im Einsatz.
Wenn Du die Werte im Codesys online siehst dann funktioniert das auch auf dem WP. Da auf dem WP Win CE läuft, starte das Panel einfach mal mit softreset,die Übernahme der Daten dauert etwas.Wenn das nicht gleich Funktioniert starte die gesamte Anlage wenn möglich nach der Programmänderung.(noch eine Möglichkeit ist, über das direkte einloggen auf den Controler und dann über Webvisiu das Programm anzeigen zu lassen,wenn das geht geht es ebenfals auf dem WP.


----------



## thomas.nienstaedt (18 Juli 2012)

Ich sitze gerade vor einem Perspecto und mache den ganzen Tag Programmänderungen!!
.. und das oben beschriebene Verhalten habe ich noch nicht beobachtet!?

Ich würde immer noch auf die Firmware tippen!
Thomas


----------



## FelixSch (18 Juli 2012)

Hallo,
Auf dem WP ist die Version WinCE 6.18.18.10.2010 prof.
und Bootloader 04.10.
Es funktioniert ja auch, aber erst nach mehreren Versuchen, ich muss öfter (5 ... 8 mal) das Programm nach -Alles bereinigen und -alles übersetzen hochladen.

Vielen Dank für die Hinweise
Felix


----------



## thomas.nienstaedt (19 Juli 2012)

Hi,
also ich habe ein WP 12 Zoll mit folgenden Systemen:
WINCE 5.20 11.12.2009
FPGA 10.06.08,01
PCB 20504
Bootloader: 16.04.10
Bootscreen: V1.04,11.11.2009

alles aus dem WAGO Control Center!

Vielleicht solltest du dich an den Support wenden!?


----------



## thomas.nienstaedt (19 Juli 2012)

.. wie gesagt ich bin auch gerade mit einem WP und einem 880 in Gange und ich hab jetzt 
folgendes Problem:
+ ändere ich im Programmcode gibt es in der Visu kein Problem!
+ ändere ich die Visu (z.B neues Anzeigefeld)
funktioniert die Web-Visu nicht mehr!
Und nicht nur auf dem WP, sondern auch auf einem Standard PC!

Es hilft auch kein Neustart, alles Übersetzen etc.!
Das einzige was hilft ist wenn der 880 formatiert/extrahiert wird!
Dann läuft erst alles wieder!

Also es sieht so aus als ob der Controller die Probleme macht!
.. und nicht das WP!!

Thomas


----------



## thomas.nienstaedt (19 Juli 2012)

ich hab jetzt deb ganzen Morgen Ändrungen in der Visu gemacht und
habe immer mit "Alles Bereinigen" + "Alles Übersetzen" die Änderungen übernommen!

Dabei hat sich die Web Visu immer selber refreshed und hat dann auch funktioniert!

Thomas


----------



## mzva (23 Juli 2012)

Das Problem ist bei Wago bekannt, workaround ist die Webvisu Seiten muessen eine kleine Veränderung aufweisen damit diese neu abgespeichert werden.


----------

